# Corals and Fuchsias, pigments



## bjorne_again (Mar 20, 2007)

Direct Sunlight, Flash:






Direct Sunlight, no flash:





I thought these might be handy! hope they're helpful and they alleviate some of the confusion of the colour naming for corals, fuchsias, and brights!


----------

